# Mr tubbys house..Norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Jan 23, 2017)

Been meaning to visit this one for a while.just waiting for the growth to die back.so an afternoon spare I was well on my way.its well hidden you can hardly see it from the road.even in the winter.conditions were quite dire in side with the house nearly in darkness.and fairly crowded.but there was lots of nice bits to photos.mr tubby liked his bikes.several laying about.lots of personal mail.but did not shoot any of that.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 23, 2017)

Cute place, lovely photos


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2017)

I run out of superlatives for your pictures, I really do.


----------



## smiler (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd still be in there, fascinating place Mikey, I don't know how you find em but I'm darn glad you do, Many Thanks


----------



## joe roberts (Jan 23, 2017)

Amazing place.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2017)

Closely documented and rather captivating in your photos  good job


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow Mikey that is something else. So many nice touches there beside the usual grime and decay. The mosaic tiled kitchen cabinets, the selection of general old bits and bobs, loved the rusty scissors, I'm assuming that is an old pair of red DM's (?), but that old mini butter churn - my grandad had one and I can remember when it broke. Tried to get him a new one back in the earlier days of ebay but that didn't happen because I had next to no money and they were few and far between on there back then. He always brought butter home from the farm so I have no idea why he felt the need to make minuscule amounts at home! It was still cool to see as a child. Nice reminder to see an old one pop up on here. Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed that mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you all.I paid more attention to detail here as it's very dark and cluttered..I must admit I have never seen a butter churn.was quite fascinated by it.had to place it on the window sill to get it in its glory..yeah they are old DM'S


----------



## Big Mary (Jan 25, 2017)

I like sets like this. Kinda like fly on the wall but with sadness and loss.

I 'almost' managed something similar up in the North East but Beamish Museum took the place brick by brick!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doris (Jan 27, 2017)

really love all that details


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you all the home grown bop I loved whatever that is and the butter churn tub.which I have never seen before


----------



## ROCKYDOG (Jan 29, 2017)

Fab !!!!! Great pictures well taken


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 30, 2017)

Another really interesting place.
Top work, as usual Mikey


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice one Mikey. Well off the beaten track by the looks originally - no electric, paraffin and bottled gas lighting, but eventually serviced by by the Council bin men. Your photo of the fire damaged gas light is interesting - they did tend to 'light back' especially if the mantle was buggered. Was the rest of the room badly fire damaged, or just local round the fitting?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 30, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice one Mikey. Well off the beaten track by the looks originally - no electric, paraffin and bottled gas lighting, but eventually serviced by by the Council bin men. Your photo of the fire damaged gas light is interesting - they did tend to 'light back' especially if the mantle was buggered. Was the rest of the room badly fire damaged, or just local round the fitting?



Thank you ds..yeah it's very well hidden in the middle of nowhere..there was no fire damage anywhere in the house at all.not that I noticed


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 30, 2017)

P.s do you know what the bop box is..it's bugging me and I am sure if anyone knows it would be you


----------



## smiler (Jan 30, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> P.s do you know what the bop box is..it's bugging me and I am sure if anyone knows it would be you



Broken Orange Pekoe, (Tea)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 31, 2017)

smiler said:


> Broken Orange Pekoe, (Tea)



Do I detect a 'Master of the brew'? Also note the advertising ploy in the use of the words 'high grown'. i.e. leaves plucked from the very top of the bush that are the most developed and flavoursome, not ones from lower down the bush that can be shaded and tougher.


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2017)

I do like me tea DS, BOP is a bit pale for me but a very refreshing beverage, I apologize for jumping in to answer but its not that often I'm able.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 31, 2017)

Jump in mate - I do not touch the stuff, coffee is my drug of choice! Now the wife on the other hand can talk all day about tea - some distant relative grew and imported the stuff years ago. As I tell her, takes all sorts!


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2017)

Other way round for me, my much better half is the coffee drinker, you might get your lady some Cornish tea, I'd recommend Smugglers Brew, we grow some decent coffee as well, so I've bin told.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you for the answer..smiler a fine tea drinker.who would have thought.I am like ds.can't stand the stuff myself


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you for the answer..smiler a fine tea drinker.who would have thought.I am like ds.can't stand the stuff myself



I have a sneaky feeling your taking the mickie Mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2017)

Not at all Mr smiler ha ha never put you down as a fine tea man


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2017)

I believe you Mikey, the BOP box I think came from Fortnams,


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 1, 2017)

smiler said:


> I believe you Mikey, the BOP box I think came from Fortnams,



Looks classy doesn't it? My good lady has been delving into some old family records - Seems 'high grown' can have two connotations, depending where your Victorian tea grower had his plantation. If grown on the plains, then likely to refer to top leaves of bush. However if one was a really well off sod and could afford a plantation in the cooler foot hills, then 'high grown' refers to altitude obviously. With the box probably from Fortnams, should think the phrase refers to the better tasting tea from 'up the mountain'. Whatever it is, it just goes to show where an interesting report can meander to!


----------



## smiler (Feb 1, 2017)

It did veer off at a bit of a tangent, it didn't seem to upset anyone though and I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 1, 2017)

It's the bits of veering off tangent that lead to other interesting bits that I like on here!


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2017)

Superb. Amazing to see that paper from 1945.


----------

